# Underbody LED neons?



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

The 90's called. They said don't forget the milk. 

Seriously though, please don't drive with them turned on.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Let's draw the line at huge wings, cheap body kits and coffee can exhausts. 
Jay only gets a keep it simple warning.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

I want them for at car meets only, I will not drive with them, well maybe sometimes lol. But to each their own right. They aren't ricey, people put them on atvs, motorcycles and trucks too. I am not makin my car into a ricer if that's what you guys think lol. Actually here is what my car will look like finished. I just want the lights for car meets and show mostly.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Im not sure if i will even be able to do it they way the underneath of the car is, Im gonna get it on a lift this week and get a better look at it.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

if they made altezna lights for the cruze would you buy them?


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> if they made altezna lights for the cruze would you buy them?


lol


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> if they made altezna lights for the cruze would you buy them?


No those are very ricey.


----------



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=110819837364&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=49053646442

If you can find a way to secure these, they might be the way to go.. 
They are the same brightness LED's as the led tubes, but in the form of a ¼" strip.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

josheco12 said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=110819837364&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=49053646442If you can find a way to secure these, they might be the way to go.. They are the same brightness LED's as the led tubes, but in the form of a ¼" strip.


I would have better luck and more light with the ledglow.com ones. Those pods are cool. Would be nice for like the engine bay or something like that. Im not goin to do the engine bay though lol no one will ever see it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I like your goal from the photoshop. Going to look nice.
Driving with them on not only causes distractions but looks way ricey. Thank FF for the the most part but I think they were best kept on slow and low's.

For parking lot meets and car shows, do your thing.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

I gotta get it up on my buddys lift tomorrow so i can get a good look at everything before i jump the gun and buy them. Gotta make sure i can run all wires safely and attach brackets safely and securley


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Well i can mount them, im goin to go with blue if i do it.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Christ, I thought this ricey bullshit trend had ended.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

VGT said:


> Christ, I thought this ricey bullshit trend had ended.


 Who cares if you dont like it, if someone else like em leave it alone


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm allowed to voice my opinion, chief. Then again, not an unexpected comment from someone who decided Halos were a good idea.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

My car my style get over it. I like certain things idc if anyone else does not. I dont rag on thing you put on your car I keep to myself.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Decided not to do these lights cuz of the money and kinda stupid anyway, and i sold my interior lights because I wasnt a big fan of the lights, and im not changin anything interior wise either.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Close thread


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> No those are very ricey.


Unless, of course, you have an Altezza.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

VGT said:


> I'm allowed to voice my opinion, chief. Then again, not an unexpected comment from someone who decided Halos were a good idea.


Correct, you are allowed to to voice your opinion. However comments like "ricey bullshit" are unnecessary.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> I want them for at car meets only, I will not drive with them, well maybe sometimes lol. But to each their own right. They aren't ricey, people put them on atvs, motorcycles and trucks too. I am not makin my car into a ricer if that's what you guys think lol. Actually here is what my car will look like finished. I just want the lights for car meets and show mostly.


I like that look, I actually ordered those fog led lights, should be here next week,

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> I like that look, I actually ordered those fog led lights, should be here next week,
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


Thanks man, im putting a roof rack on it too for my snowboards and mountain bike.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> Thanks man, im putting a roof rack on it too for my snowboards and mountain bike.


Nice, how are you gonna black out the hood. I've contemplated doing some type of stripe in black, that way it shows but doesn't pop with the imperial blue but I'm terrible at applying vinyl.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Nice, how are you gonna black out the hood. I've contemplated doing some type of stripe in black, that way it shows but doesn't pop with the imperial blue but I'm terrible at applying vinyl.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


I am going to use 3M vinyl, buy extra and have a friend help cuz im sure you will mess up, im in the same boat as you as not very good with it, i have a friend who is and is going to help me. I think gray or silver would look good on imerial blue a well as black.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> I am going to use 3M vinyl, buy extra and have a friend help cuz im sure you will mess up, im in the same boat as you as not very good with it, i have a friend who is and is going to help me. I think gray or silver would look good on imerial blue a well as black.


Ya I would love to do something like that. Just gotta think of something I love before I actually go for it. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------

